# California Collar Co. - So Excited!



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

So I'm not sure if this should have gone in 'general' or not, but since it is in regards to a collar and a company, I figured I'd post it here 

Anyway, I'd been looking for a while at different companies who make solid, quality leather collars and equipment, and for a while debated between California Collar Co. and Paco Collars. Both have been given solid, amazing reviews, have a lifetime guarantee on their products, and make some beautiful collars and leashes. Pricing aside, I just happened to glance across a few different pages of RTW (ready to wear) collars on the California Collar Co. website, and took note of a gorgeous little piece that I couldn't resist. It's less expensive than one of the Paco pieces I was debating on, and the design is more petite and elegant (and along the lines that I was looking for). 

I placed my order a few minutes ago, and cannot wait to get this in the mail and put it on my baby! Such a gorgeous product. I think the black and silver will match her fur nicely. I want to use it as her 'out on the town' collar, not an every day collar, so I'm honestly not too worried about fur wear and tear. Also, since it has Swarovski crystals in the leather, I didn't want those becoming easily dinged. I think this collar will give her even more presence in public places 












Here's a website link to both of the sites I mentioned.

California Collar Co.:
CALIFORNIA COLLAR CO. l Artisan Leather Dog Collars & Accessories - home

Paco Collars:
Custom Leather Dog Collars - Paco Collars


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes! I have a collar just like that for Vinca, only with purple crystals.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Yes! I have a collar just like that for Vinca, only with purple crystals.



Oh really? Is it really nice? I'd love to see pictures  I'm super excited to put it on her


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

That is very pretty Lauren.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice. I'll have to look them up. It seems harder to find pretty collars for big female dogs,they need some bling too lol


----------



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

Beautiful collars. The quality seems exceptional by looking at the pictures. I wish my dogs weren't such ruffians.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I chose California Collar Co over Paco too. The quality is superb...just ask my Smitty Dog.  

I'm dying to order one for Ilda but there's some job insecurity in our future...so no spending money on non essentials..... 

anyhoo...my Smitty dog is featured on their main customer gallery :wub:

Scroll down to the second row from the bottom to see "The fabulous Smitty in his General Collar"

CALIFORNIA COLLAR CO. l Artisan Leather Dog Collars & Accessories - customer gallery


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I love my California Collar and leash. Gunny has the 1-1/2'" black leather with tan leather inner. Very high quality and worth every dollar.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful pic and collar (and dog)!




Freestep said:


> Here's mine:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

This is the one I'd like to get for Ilda...and while on the topic .... do you guys think this color combo would look good on the typical WGSL blk/reddish brown coat? 










CALIFORNIA COLLAR CO. l Artisan Leather Dog Collars & Accessories - CELTIC HEART - Swarovski Leather Dog Collar


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have Paco Collars and I love them, but that collar is really pretty too!

Bianca has a collar from Paco Collars with those same conchos:


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting all of your great pictures with your dogs wearing the different collars. I'm definitely considering Paco Collars for my next dog, whatever breed he will be, because it will be a male and I found that they had some really elegant and masculine choices that I favor 

Glad to hear more good reviews on both companies!



Gwenhwyfair said:


> This is the one I'd like to get for Ilda...and while on the topic .... do you guys think this color combo would look good on the typical WGSL blk/reddish brown coat?


Hmmm....I personally think it would be beautiful. I had originally wanted to go with that color of leather, but with topaz crystals instead (it's my birthstone and matches her eyes) but just happened to find that RTW collar and thought the black would look nicer on my baby because of how much black she has in her sable coat. But I love that mahogany color - and the blue crystals are a really nice touch!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The Paco collars are very nice....and they have some really cool designs. I went with California collar because they have more customizable choices and their prices are a little bit better too. 

Thanks Lauren, for the feedback on the celtic heart collar. Gaahhh though...... just when I had convinced myself to not spend the money...... 

I went back to your photo album and looked at the pics of Alex. I think the collar you selected will really 'pop' and look good on Alex. You'll be very happy with it. Post up some pics of her wearing it when you get it.

Did you get the one that is lined? The lining in Smitty's collar is very soft and supple leather. Also we use his as his 'going out' collar too.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Here's mine:


Gawd, that is a gorgeous dog! :wub:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Vinca says "Thanks, everyone!"

She looks really good in purple, I think. I also have a "Secret Power" prong that is covered in a purple, black and gold Celtic knot pattern--very flashy.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> The Paco collars are very nice....and they have some really cool designs. I went with California collar because they have more customizable choices and their prices are a little bit better too.
> 
> Thanks Lauren, for the feedback on the celtic heart collar. Gaahhh though...... just when I had convinced myself to not spend the money......
> 
> ...


No problem - I hope you can get that collar  Isn't it always when we convince ourselves not to do something like that, that we find the perfect whatever it is? I've convinced myself not to be getting another puppy for at least a year, and I keep having a few 'perfect' ones come along. But I know it's too good to be true - my timing would be off, so I re-convince myself that as perfect as they seem, it won't be perfect.


EDIT: Oh, and no, I didn't get the lined one. I wanted to, but since I went with the ready to wear, it was basically 'as is' and didn't have a lining. Had it been an everyday wear I probably would have considered it more for the extra comfort factor. 

Anywho, I digress.

I will most definitely be posting pictures of her with her flashy new collar once it comes in the mail 

Freestep, I'd looove to see that prong, too! I love dog collars/leads/equipment. I'm like that about horse tack, too, and I don't even have a horse :O


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> The Paco collars are very nice....and they have some really cool designs. I went with California collar because they have more customizable choices and their prices are a little bit better too.



Paco collars will basically do whatever you want on collars, they just don't list all the options on their website. For example the one I got for my cat is based on one of their belt designs, but I asked if they could shrink it to cat-collar size and put a pink rhinestone in place of one of the studs in the design. They worked with me to figure out how to alter the design to fit the smaller width of a cat collar and made exactly what I wanted even though it's not something they normally have available for cat collars.

The California one is cheaper though as you said, and they also have some very pretty collars. I really like the one posted in the thread here.





Alexandria610 said:


> No problem - I hope you can get that collar  Isn't it always when we convince ourselves not to do something like that, that we find the perfect whatever it is? I've convinced myself not to be getting another puppy for at least a year, and I keep having a few 'perfect' ones come along. But I know it's too good to be true - my timing would be off, so I re-convince myself that as perfect as they seem, it won't be perfect.


That is so true! I used to have so many collars for my last dog, it was crazy. So I said that if I bought Bianca's Paco Collar I would not buy any more collars after that. Of course then they decided to retire one of their other designs which I really liked, so I wanted to get it before it was gone...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I looked long and hard at the Paco collars before deciding trust me! Neither of them could be considered 'cheap' by any stretch. Both are hand made here in the U.S. which is another bonus.

I've gotta say I'm really really happy with my California Collar tho. They were really helpful when I had questions too and were willing to customize even further. I asked them to omit the D ring on the top of Smitty's 'General' collar to lighten it up some (I use a prong or fur saver with a leash).

Paco should make it more obvious on their website that they will do more custom collars. IMO that's one of the selling points of California Collar.

You can pick the colors of the leather, lining, metals and crystals right while you order so it makes custom orders much easier.

Love the pic of your girl and her heart collar, it does look very similiar to the collar I want to order for my Ilda, including the leather color you chose. 




Chicagocanine said:


> Paco collars will basically do whatever you want on collars, they just don't list all the options on their website. For example the one I got for my cat is based on one of their belt designs, but I asked if they could shrink it to cat-collar size and put a pink rhinestone in place of one of the studs in the design. They worked with me to figure out how to alter the design to fit the smaller width of a cat collar and made exactly what I wanted even though it's not something they normally have available for cat collars.
> 
> The California one is cheaper though as you said, and they also have some very pretty collars. I really like the one posted in the thread here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

And....for a bit more bling I found these tags which look good with the California/Paco type collars, I got the 'Lucky Me' for my rescue Smitty and the heart for my girlie. 





Check them out here: https://www.dublindog.com/Dublin-Dog-Store/index.php?cPath=17


I'm hopeless..... got the curogan HS fur saver too.....bling addicted....:wild:


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> And....for a bit more bling I found these tags which look good with the California/Paco type collars, I got the 'Lucky Me' for my rescue Smitty and the heart for my girlie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....whyyyyy did you give me something else to spend money on?  I was actually thinking about getting a nice name tag to go on her 'on the town' collar...and now...darn you...:O but actually, that helps. I want something of quality and beauty - and darn. Those are gorgeous. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

hehehe....I'm an 'enabler'. 

BTW- shop around on the net for 'dublin dog tag'. You'll find different vendors and may find better prices (including engraving).

(oh and don't forget I mentioned the 'curogan HS fur saver'.......  )












http://www.elitek9.com/Herm-Sprenger-30-MM-Curogan-Fur-Saver-Short-Link/productinfo/C400/


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I've gotta say I'm really really happy with my California Collar tho. They were really helpful when I had questions too and were willing to customize even further. I asked them to omit the D ring on the top of Smitty's 'General' collar to lighten it up some (I use a prong or fur saver with a leash).
> 
> Paco should make it more obvious on their website that they will do more custom collars. IMO that's one of the selling points of California Collar.


Yeah they should make it clearer. They do have several pages about the options though. Like this:
Custom Leather Products - Paco Collars
Completely Custom Hand-Carved Collar - Leather Dog Collar - Paco Collars

Also:
- Paco Collars

And for adding names or tags to a collar:
ID Tags for your Pet - Paco Collars
Your Name Here - Leather Dog Collar - Paco Collars

Some of their collars do mention options like different rhinestone colors, but they can also do things like add rhinestones or different types of studs or spots to the collar you pick. They can make martingales too, with a chain loop, which I'd love to order someday. Basically they make the collar when you order it so they can do whatever you want (but some options might cost extra.)

When I ordered Bianca's collar, I asked them to make the ends tapered smaller so the buckle wouldn't be so bulky. I also asked if they could taper the part where the D-ring on the top goes so it would be a 1" D-ring instead and less heavy. 

This is the result:









I really like how it turned out, especially with the smaller D-ring in the center.


Oh yeah I forgot, with my cat's collar I also asked them to taper the ends to make them smaller so it would be less bulky because my cat is so tiny.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> They can make martingales too, with a chain loop, which I'd love to order someday.


I saw those, too....definitely will be getting one someday


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm I really looked their site over very closely and didn't see the 'hand' carved collars there before but then it was a year ago and that wasn't the look I wanted....and ya know Ca collar has the name tag options too....

HOWEVER.... I feel like this is turning into some kind of contest and I don't mean it that way .... :help: 

I'm glad you're happy with your collar and as I mentioned it's beautiful and we have the same tastes because I picked something very very similar for Ilda. 





Chicagocanine said:


> Yeah they should make it clearer. They do have several pages about the options though. Like this:
> Custom Leather Products - Paco Collars
> Completely Custom Hand-Carved Collar - Leather Dog Collar - Paco Collars
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry I didn't mean it as a contest! I just love their stuff so I wanted to mention that they had customizing options too. 

I like the CA Collar place too, I thought about getting a "tag collar" from them.

I love the nameplates they have because they use Fetching Tags for them, which I also like. I'd love to get one with those added on to it someday too, but it's a little steep for me. Bianca does have a regular Fetching Tag though:










(it has contact info on the back)
The downside to these as a regular tag is they don't hold a lot of info, but Bianca has other tags that are more utilitarian for more info, this one is just fun mostly but does also have a phone # and "Microchipped" written on the back of it.

I also was thinking of getting one of those Dublin Dog tags when I got Bianca's collar, because the heart tag matches the heart design on her collar really well!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:

Awww she's so pretty and that's too funny about you liking the Dublin Dog heart Tags too! LOL! 

I'm glad you posted your pics because I wasn't sure how that color of leather/conchos would look on a black/tan dog and it looks MAHVELOUS. 

Did you get the 1.5 inch wide collar or go a little smaller? 





Chicagocanine said:


> Sorry I didn't mean it as a contest! I just love their stuff so I wanted to mention that they had customizing options too.
> 
> I like the CA Collar place too, I thought about getting a "tag collar" from them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Did you get the 1.5 inch wide collar or go a little smaller?


I wanted 1.25" because i wasnt sure if 1.5 would look good on her neck, but they said that is the narrowest the top strip/layer can be because of how big the conchos are and if the bottom strip was the same you couldn't see it (it's double layer). So they said they could do the topp layer 1.25 and the bottom just a little wider, enough to see it. So the bottom strip is just a tiny bit under 1.5" .
I also asked them to use the reddest brown leather they had because I like the red with her fur. It's darker in the second pic I posted tho because the first pic was right when I got it and it got darker when I used leather oil on it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I'm debating whether to go that wide too. I have the double layer 1.5 inch on my Smitty boy but he's got a longer neck and being a male can carry it off better.

I'd like to get the double layer celtic heart collar for Ilda but at 1.5 inches is just a bit too bulky (not to mention more then I can spend).

The 1.25 inch celtic heart collar is single layer, no lining so I'm afraid it'll end up buried in her longer fur. Ideally I'd like to get a single layer collar with just the lining to give it just a wee bit more height.

Decisions, decisions..... 






Chicagocanine said:


> I wanted 1.25" because i wasnt sure if 1.5 would look good on her neck, but they said that is the narrowest the top strip/layer can be because of how big the conchos are and if the bottom strip was the same you couldn't see it (it's double layer). So they said they could do the topp layer 1.25 and the bottom just a little wider, enough to see it. So the bottom strip is just a tiny bit under 1.5" .
> I also asked them to use the reddest brown leather they had because I like the red with her fur. It's darker in the second pic I posted tho because the first pic was right when I got it and it got darker when I used leather oil on it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I'd like to get the double layer celtic heart collar for Ilda but at 1.5 inches is just a bit too bulky (not to mention more then I can spend).
> 
> The 1.25 inch celtic heart collar is single layer, no lining so I'm afraid it'll end up buried in her longer fur. Ideally I'd like to get a single layer collar with just the lining to give it just a wee bit more height.


Yeah I think the double layer really helps the collar show up in the 'neck ruff' a lot of GSDs have. A 1.25" collar would maybe still show up better than say a 1" collar but I've never used one so I'm not sure how much it would show up.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Yeah I think the double layer really helps the collar show up in the 'neck ruff' a lot of GSDs have. A 1.25" collar would maybe still show up better than say a 1" collar but I've never used one so I'm not sure how much it would show up.


Well, that's the size I got Alex, so I guess we shall see XD

I didn't even think about the double layer helping it stand out against the fur. That's a really good idea!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

JEEZ their shipping is so FAST! It came today  I'll have to get a few pictures with her wearing it tomorrow  Such a pretty collar!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, that is fast! Yes please post photos. I really like the design, I bet it looks great on her!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's just a taaad big, but not enough to slip over her head. Plus, she's in need of a teeny bit of filling out, and doesn't turn two until June (not that her neck will get super thick by the time she finally fills out, but I'm sure she'll get a tiny bit thicker). But it looks amazing on her!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It looks great on her!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Freestep said:


> It looks great on her!


Thanks! I think so too  I was worried that the thickness would be too thin, but on her neck I think it fits nicely. So dainty. And surprisingly, her fur didn't cover up the beautiful pattern too much at all! I can't wait to take her out in public and show it off.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Freestep said:


> Here's mine:



What color is the leather on this one? It looks great with her coloring!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Lauren it looks great!! Her fur does not hide the collar and she's not a really big girl so it's a good size for her overall..


ahhh I'm so jealous. I just cannot spend money on any extra bling right now.....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks great! Nice that you can actually see it too.  I think Bianca has a thicker/longer ruff because she's kinda plush so her fur sometimes hides a thinner collar.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, stunning! She looks gorgeous in it...I was unable to figure out from your post on sizing if yours is a 1" or 1.25"? How much does Alex weigh? Just curious as I want to get one for my girl and she is petite


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting this from Ellas lead for Bella, in Pink leather with Purple Crystals in the center were the silver stud is. Hard core and girly too lol.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just ordered Sasha one 
1.25" Artemis Deluxe with all mahogany leather, silver hardware/rivets and light rose pink crystals. 3-4 weeks until it is here!

Spoiled much? :wub:


----------

